# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Which lfs can I grab cheap shrimps?

## Berny

Looking to go into this area since my monster tank is pretty stable and planted tank is quite empty.

Currently there's guppies, 6 panda loch, 1 1-2" clown loch, 1-2" Adonis pleco and few commando ghost shrimp.

Currently looking at cherry/sakura or Maybe crs or fire red if budget allow, tank temp is about 28-29° everyday with a fan.

Ps: I'm not trying to buy shrimps from anyone here, just sourcing for places to get them since I know nuts about them. Polyart is out of the question, tried c328 But their water temp is 23°, .afraid of temperature fluctuations killing them on my way home.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## felix_fx2

c328 you look at the normal tanks not 23D... my cherries are from there bring home still need acclimatize.
the cherries half are outside house tanks. so should be higher in the day time then your tanks.

if your looking for higher grade, C328/GC/CRS Haven.

P.S: if no more budget, just buy Malayan or Cherries & you should be worrying the temperature Singapore is getting now killing everything more  :Razz:

----------


## Berny

My tank temperature quite stable, around 28°+ at night and up to 30+ at noon. Considering either crs or sakura, Which shrimp is more Hardy or breeds faster?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## nicholasliao

It's pretty easy to get Cherry reds/sakura/ fire reds

If you live near serangoon and kovan, there is serangoon north petsmart and nks at kovan. you can also try seaview at seletar farmway

if west side, c328 will be your best bet. shrimps are located right at the end of the store.

for macpherson area, it would be green chapter bt their shrimps are costly imo.

and for yishun there is y618. 

for cherry is like $10 for 50 of them. 

have fun huntng for a bargain and when i mean bargain, it's a bag of shrimps that have juveniles inside and are fertilise with eggs ready to hatch :Wink:

----------


## Berny

10 bucks for 50 cherries? That's dirt cheap, been seeing 5 for $8 at c328. Jzx shrimps all gone suddenly... 

Can pm me the location of the 50 for $10 cherry? Interested to take a look

Will try nks Next month when they got new shipments

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Urban Aquaria

The $10 for 50 cherry shrimps are the lowest-grade ones (below sakura and fire reds, in that order)... i got a large bag of those from C328 when i first started out too, cheap and cheerful hardy shrimps.  :Smile: 

They are usually more pale/transparent with just red speckles on the shell, majority are probably the "culled" shrimps from breeders.

You can see the various grades for comparison here: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/74217-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps

Looks-wise not as fancy, but they still do the same job as the higher grade fire reds... at much lower cost. Can create a cherry shrimp army instantly.  :Grin:

----------


## Berny

But It's possible to Slowly 'improve' the gradings with culling and selective breeding right? Or It's best to start from higher grade instead?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## felix_fx2

frozenduck. lol.... you see the chiller tank. that one which crs and higher grade stuff is at?

its 50 cherries for $10 inside c328. it has always been that since i started. but prepare to squeeze sometimes...

if you go seaview, there is a pricelist sticked on the display. with all the price. you nees to tell them go pack for you.

na wise, cherries always in center tank there. limited stock as chan order limited numbers.
Malayan shrimps he sell 4 for $1.20 or something near. if you want more, ask his dad ... used to buy smaller numbers... now lesser time go na... so buy 100 at one go.

----------


## Berny

C328 no more I think, I'm thinking that you're referring to the place where he put the luo han near the store area. Only got rili, 5 for $8 cherry, 20 for $16 and some other assorted ones.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> But It's possible to Slowly 'improve' the gradings with culling and selective breeding right? Or It's best to start from higher grade instead?


Its possible, but if you start with low-grade cherry shrimps, a higher percentage of offspring will naturally be low-grade too... you'll need to go through the long and painstaking culling process to selectively weed out the majority and only keep the nicer ones, breed again, then repeat for many many generations.

Definitely best to start with higher grades instead, much better chances of getting higher grade offspring.  :Smile:  





> C328 no more I think, I'm thinking that you're referring to the place where he put the luo han near the store area. Only got rili, 5 for $8 cherry, 20 for $16 and some other assorted ones.


The supply of those bags of cheap cherry shrimps depends on luck i guess, they are always re-stocked but get snapped up very quickly, so you'll have to check regularly to find them. Alternatively, you could try asking the C328 boss to reserve a bag or call you when stock comes in.

----------


## Berny

Alright, noted

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## nicholasliao

I don't think seaview sells cherry or fire reds. i have never come across fire red's in seaview. 

I agree with what urban bro says, if you plan to start off, start off with higher grade ones if you are going to breed them into a higher grade like painted fire.

if you just need shrimps to clear the leftovers, clear algae or just to have some as ornaments, just get the packet of $10 for 50.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I don't think seaview sells cherry or fire reds. i have never come across fire red's in seaview. 
> 
> I agree with what urban bro says, if you plan to start off, start off with higher grade ones if you are going to breed them into a higher grade like painted fire.
> 
> if you just need shrimps to clear the leftovers, clear algae or just to have some as ornaments, just get the packet of $10 for 50.


sometimes have to ask the staff at seaview for cherries.

i always never saw any malayan on sales there but have write got sell... until another bro bought and told me.

----------


## wongce

Seaview did not display some types of shrimps/fish. However there is a signage with price and quantity for you to refer at the vivarium display tank beside plants section

I saw cherry shrimps on display on the floor during my last visit during weekend. 

FR is seldom displayed but i can see sakura,crs etc on display in the shrimp tanks...open your eyes big big when selecting the bags though, their quality is unpredictable.

----------


## qngwn

Seaview does sell all the types of shrimps you mentioned.
Perhaps you went there on a weekday and thus they do not pack as many shrimps for sale.

You can try going on a Sunday morning or a public holiday, you will see all types of shrimps packed and ready for sale.
Cherries, FR, red nose, malayan etc. they are all floating in tanks and styrofoam boxes along the aisle that sells plants.

----------


## Berny

Oo, thanks for all the advise, I'll dropby seaview soon to take a look once my tank is stable, currently 1 death per day for panda loch, bought 6 and now 4 left, clown loach has been transferred to my monster fish tank and are quite stable now

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## jtss2001

Seaview would be a better choice as you can ask them to pack for you on the spot so you know it is "fresh".

----------


## nicholasliao

i went on saturday. no fire red's. only sakuras

----------

